# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  CYMBALTA

## Φένια

Βρε παιδιά θα μου πει κανείς γι αυτό το cymbalta? Εγώ είμαι η "τρελή" που έχω ξαναρωτήσει και στο παρελθόν και απάντηση δεν πήρα. Μα κανείς??? Μήπως είναι τόσο χάλια και δεν μου το λέει κανείς???

----------


## elsa__

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα.
'Επαιρνα το Cybalta για 1,5 μήνα περίπου, στις αρχές του έτους (έχω διαγνωσμένη βουλιμία και κατάθλιψη).
Ικέτεψα τη γιατρό μου να πάψει να το συνταγογραφεί, γιατί έτρωγα σαν τρελλή, τεράστιες ποσότητες. 
Τo Cybalta ανοίγει διαολεμένα την όρεξη... όσον αφορά στη σταθεροποίηση της διάθεσης, κάνει καλή δουλειά, αλλά αν έχεις διατροφική διαταραχή, ό,τι καλό κάνει εξαφανίζεται λόγω του άγχους απ'τα κιλά που παίρνει κανείς!

----------


## Φένια

Εμένα μπορώ να πω οτι μου έχει κοπεί λίγο η όρεξη. Εγώ είμαι στην αντίθετη κατηγορία που όταν έχω κατάθλιψη δεν κατεβαίνει τίποτα κάτω.
Το remeron που έπαιρνα πριν απο το cymbalta μπορώ να πω οτι με είχε φουσκώσει αρκετά! Έπαιρνα κιλά χωρίς να το καταλάβω.
Κανείς άλλος βρε παιδιά το έχει πάρει? Μα είναι τόσο σπάνιο χάπι??? Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν το βρίσκω και στα φαρμακεία εύκολα!
Μήπως δημιουργεί τίποτα κακό και το αποσύρουν σιγά σιγά??? Σκέφτομαι διάφορα......

----------


## Φένια

Βρε παιδιά μήπως είχατε φοβερές εξελίξεις και δεν μου το λέτε??? Τόσο σπάνιο είναι αυτό που παίρνω???

----------


## mstrouf

Καλησπέρα Φένια! Λαμβάνω το συγκεκριμένο σκέυασμα περίπου 1 χρόνο τώρα στη δοσολογία των 120. Με έχει βοηθήσει αρκετά, αλλά δεν κάνει κ θαύματα, θέλει προσωπική προσπάθεια. Εντάξει λίγα κιλάκια ίσως βάλεις, όπως όλα τα σκευάσματα αυτού του τύπου. Τι σε ανησυχεί όμως τόσο πολύ κ ρωτάς έτσι επίμονα?

----------


## Φένια

Τι εννοείς οτι δεν κάνει και θαύματα??? Δηλ. παθαίνεις κρίσεις? Η διάθεσή σου πως είναι?

----------


## Φένια

Το παίρνεις μαζί με το solian? Αν θυμάμαι καλά έχεις κάπου γράψει οτι παίρνεις solian. Εσύ τι πάθηση έχεις? Τι εννοείς όταν λες "ότι δεν κάνει και θαύματα"? Παθαίνεις ακόμα πανικούς? Η διάθεσή σου πως είναι? Σε ρωτάω γιατί δεν θέλω να κάνω τζάμπα υπομονή και για να δω τι θα περιμένω.

----------


## Φένια

Mstrouf γιατί χάθηκες?

----------


## savatage

Γεια σου Φενια. Δεν το εχω παρει ποτε, αλλα πριν απο 2,5 χρονια ειχα μια γνωστη που προσπαθωντας να το σταματησει ειχε πολλες σωματικες παρενεργειες. Το ψαχναμε εκεινη την περιοδο και ειχαμε βρει στο διεθνες διαδικτυο μια κοινοτητα για ατομα που προσπαθουν να κοψουν το cymbalta και αντιμετωπιζουν για καιρο τις κρισεις που προκαλουνται.

----------


## Φένια

Σ' ευχαριστώ phobic που μου απάντησες!
Έχει δηλαδή πολλές παρενέργειες όταν πας να το κόψεις. Η φίλη σου από τι έπασχε?
Όσο καιρό το έπαιρνε πως ήταν?
Δεν είχε τα επιθυμητά αποτελέσματα μήπως γι' αυτό ήθελε να το σταματήσει ή γιατί τελείωσε η θεραπεία της?
Τώρα πως είναι?

----------


## savatage

η συγκεκριμενη κοπελα οντως ειχε πολλες παρενεργειες, πονους στο σωμα, κρισεις κ.ά.
το επαιρνε για τις κρισεις πανικου (αγχος, φοβιες) και δεν ξερω αν ειχε διαγνωστει και με κατι αλλο.
εγω τη γνωρισα οταν ηδη το επαιρνε και συνεχιζε να εχει κρισεις πανικου, οποτε μαλλον δεν ειχε τα αποτελεσματα που ηθελε και δεν υπηρχε λογος να συνεχιζει την εξαρτηση.
δεν τελειωσε τη θεραπεια της.
και εχουμε χαθει πλεον, ξερω οτι δεν ειναι χειροτερα αλλα δεν ξερω αν τελικα ξεπερασε το προβλημα με τις κρισεις.

αν θελεις ριξε μια ματια στο forum αυτο, ειναι αρκετα διαφωτιστικο

----------


## Φένια

Σ΄ευχαριστώ phobic! Κατάλαβα. Γι' αυτό δεν μου απαντάει κανείς τόσο καιρό.......

----------


## Φένια

Phobic, σ' αυτό το forum που μου έδωσες γράφει με λίγα λόγια οτι το Cymbalta κάνει πολύ κακό!!!
Πως τότε κυκλοφορεί ακόμα? Και το δίνουν κι οι γιατροί??
Εγώ πάντως προς το παρόν (το παίρνω ήδη ένα μήνα) νοιώθω κάπως ουδέτερα.
Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι έχω χειροτερέψει..........
Τι να πω??? Και άσε που αν τα διαβάσω όλα αυτά που λέει μέσα θα πρέπει να δώσω ένα σάλτο απο το μπαλκόνι......
Ελπίζω να μη μου βγουν αργότερα αυτά!!!!! Αχ Θεέ μου.....

----------


## el.gre

το επαιρνα κι εγω για δυο μηνες περιπου αλλα ειχα συνεχεια πονοκεφαλους και το σταματησα

----------


## Φένια

Σήμερα πήγα στη γιατρό και μου αύξησε το cymbalta και παίρνω τώρα 90mg.
Έχει κάποιος εμπειρία από το συγκεκριμένο φάρμακο?

----------


## Σουέλ

Φένια, δεν έχω εγώ αλλά το έπαιρνε ο άντρας μου για τρια χρόνια.Μεγάλη δόση μου ακούγεται.Γιατί το παίρνεις;

----------


## O Frikoubikos

Μου το έχουν γράψει και εμένα , αλλά δεν το πήρα ποτέ . Μετά απο κάποια χοντρά περιστατικά που έπαθα με άλλα αντικαταθλιπτικά έπαθα φαρμακοφοβία , με αποτέλσμα στην σκέψη και μόνο οτι παίρνω χάπι να μουδιάζω όλος απο το άνχος . Το σώμα μου δεν μπορούσε να αφομοιώσει κανένα .

Ο γιατρός μου είπε οτι είναι πιο ήπια αντικαταθλιπτικά συγκριτικά με άλλα που κυκλοφορούν στην αγορά και οτι δεν θα με επηρρεάσουν , αλλά εγώ έχω φάει το σήμα μου πλέον γενικά .

Απο οτι ξέρω τα σιμπάλτα είναι καινουργια χάπια τελευταίας γενιάς , και δεν είναι πολύ διαδεδομένα ακόμη . Γι'αυτό δεν θα βρείς πολλούς να γνωρίζουν γι'αυτά. Εκανα και εγώ μια έρευνα μέσω διαδικτύου αλλά ήταν σχετικά ακαρπη . 

Γιατί στο άυξησε η γιατρός σου ; Πως ένιωθες μέχρι τώρα απο αυτό ;

----------


## Φένια

Το παίρνω για κατάθλιψη, κρίσεις πανικού, ΙΔΨ, .....
Έπαιρνα 30mg στην αρχή δηλ πριν 4 μήνες μετά μου το αύξησε σε 60mg και τώρα μου το έκανε 90mg.
Μου το αύξησε γιατί ειδικά την τελευταία εβδομάδα χειροτέρεψα και είχα έντονες φοβίες και διάθεση για τίποτα!
Ωστόσο παίρνω για ηρεμιστικό rivotril (το πρωί 0.25mg, και το βράδυ 0,5mg).
Σουέλ, στον άντρα σου πως λειτούργησαν? Τον βοήθησαν! Στάθηκε ξανά στα πόδια του?

----------


## Σουέλ

Φένια, τον βοήθησαν πολύ.Τα πήρe για γαδ, κρίσεις πανικού και μια ελαφριά ιδψ.Ο ψυχίατρός του είναι γενικά κατά των πολλών φαρμάκων (κάναμε έρευνα πριν πάμε σε αυτόν), ωστόσο το cymbalta είναι απο τα ελάχιστα που συστήνει.Τον βοήθησαν πολύ και τα έκοψε εύκολα, βέβαια με οδηγίες γιατρού.Θεωρουνται καλά και ανεκτά απο τον οργανισμό.Σαν αγχολυτικό έπαιρνε το novhepar.
Έπαιρνε 30 mg και είχε μια παρενέργεια, που δεν γνωρίζω αν αναγράφεται:του αύξησε τα επίπεδα χοληστερόλης, δημιουργώντας λίπος στο συκώτι.Γενικά, αυτά τα φάρμακα επηρεαζουν το συκώτι, αλλά δεν είναι μια παρενεργεια που την έχουν όλοι.Θέλει καλή διατροφή και άσκηση, αν σου τύχει, που σε γυναικες λίγο σπάνιο!
Πάντως, αν δεν σε βοηθάει αυτό το φάρμακο, γιατί δεν ζητάς να στο αλλάξει.εμενα το 90 μου ακούγεται μεγάλη δόση,Εγώ στα χειρότερά μου έπαιρνα 30 (εγω σεροξατ).

----------


## PETRAN

Φένια, τα cymbalta τα έπαιρνε μια φίλη μου για άγχος/ΙΨΔ και τελικά την βοήθησαν αρκετά. Τώρα δεν τα παίρνει και είναι οκ. Αν αρχίσεις και ψάχνεις στο ιντερνετ για το τι κάνει κάθε φάρμακο και σε φορουμ την έβαψες. Μπορώ να σου βρω φορουμ για άτομα εναντίον του panadol και το πόσο κακό τους έχει κάνει (χωρίς πλακα λολ). Εγώ παίρνω ένα χάπι για τα μαλλιά που έχει σπάνια παρενέργεια σεξουαλική δυσλειτουργία και ένας τύπος έκανε ολόκληρο blog εναντίον αυτού του χαπιού για το πως του "κατάστρεψε" την σεξουαλική του ζωή για πάντα. Αυτά είναι καταστροφικές αντιδράσεις και δεν βοηθάνε διόλου την κατάσταση! Θα με προβλημάτιζαν πολύ περισσότερο τα ηρεμιστικά που παίρνεις (η κλοναζεπάμη που είναι το rivotril) παρά το cymbalta. Αυτά να προσέχεις γιατί η χρόνια χρήση εθίζει full και άπαξ και μπλέξεις...καλή τύχη να τα κόψεις μετά. Τα αντικαταθλιπτικά είναι εντελώς ακίνδυνα μπροστά τους.


Γενικά μην δίνεις "βάρος" στις ίδιες σου τις φοβικές ιδέες, είτε είναι για χάπια, είτε είναι για οτιδήποτε. Φαίνεται και από τα ποστ σου, γράφεις λες και είσαι σε πανικό. Chiiillllllllll. 

Δεν είμαι γιατρός, αλλά θα το θεωρούσα πολύ καλύτερο να συνέχιζες με το αντικαταθλιπτικό (το cymbalta η κάποιο άλλο ανάλογο) σε συνδιασμό με γνωσιακή-συμπεριφορική θεραπεία για πιο δραστική καταπολέμηση του προβλήματος στην καρδιά σου. Πρέπει να ξε-μάθεις να φοβάσαι και αυτό που χρειάζεται είτε να αντιμετωπίσεις τους φόβους σου όχι να τους απαλύνεις με τα ηρεμιστικά. Ψάξε για ένα καλό θεραπευτή και συνέχισε με το cymbalta. Just a thought.

----------


## Σουέλ

> Τα cymbalta τα έπαιρνε μια φίλη μου για άγχος/ΙΨΔ και τελικά την βοήθησαν αρκετά. Τώρα δεν τα παίρνει και είναι οκ. Αν αρχίσεις και ψάχνεις στο ιντερνετ για το τι κάνει κάθε φάρμακο και σε φορουμ την έβαψες. Μπορώ να σου βρω φορουμ για άτομα εναντίον του panadol και το πόσο κακό τους έχει κάνει (χωρίς πλακα λολ). Εγώ παίρνω ένα χάπι για τα μαλλιά που έχει σπάνια παρενέργεια σεξουαλική δυσλειτουργία και ένας τύπος έκανε ολόκληρο blog εναντίον αυτού του χαπιού για το πως του "κατάστρεψε" την σεξουαλική του ζωή για πάντα. Αυτά είναι καταστροφικές αντιδράσεις και δεν βοηθάνε διόλου την κατάσταση! Θα με προβλημάτιζαν πολύ περισσότερο τα ηρεμιστικά που παίρνεις (η λοραζεπάμη που είναι το novhepar) παρά το cymbalta. Αυτά να προσέχεις γιατί η χρόνια χρύση εθίζει full και άπαξ και μπλέξεις...καλή τύχη να τα κόψεις μετά. Τα αντικαταθλιπτικά είναι εντελώς ακίνδυνα μπροστά τους.
> 
> 
> Γενικά μην δίνεις "βάρος" στις ίδιες σου τις φοβικές ιδέες, είτε είναι για χάπια, είτε είναι για οτιδήποτε. Φαίνεται και από τα ποστ σου, γράφεις λες και είσαι σε πανικό. Chiiillllllllll. 
> 
> Δεν είμαι γιατρός, αλλά θα το θεωρούσα πολύ καλύτερο να συνέχιζες με το αντικαταθλιπτικό (το cymbalta η κάποιο άλλο ανάλογο) σε συνδιασμό με γνωσιακή-συμπεριφορική θεραπεία για πιο δραστική καταπολέμηση του προβλήματος στην καρδιά σου. Πρέπει να ξε-μάθεις να φοβάσαι και αυτό που χρειάζεται είτε να αντιμετωπίσεις τους φόβους σου όχι να τους απαλύνεις με τα ηρεμιστικά. Ψάξε για ένα καλό θεραπευτή και συνέχισε με το cymbalta. Just a thought.


Παρανόησες το ποστ! Οπότε κι εσυ chill my friend και ξαναδιάβασε :)

----------


## PETRAN

> Παρανόησες το ποστ! Οπότε κι εσυ chill my friend και ξαναδιάβασε :)




Ουπς, ήθελα να πατήσω respond στην φένια και πάτησα quote (το μήνυμα σου). Acute confusional state :P

----------


## Σουέλ

Ωστόσο, τα cympalta και το Nophepar αναφέρονται στο δικό μου ποστ.(Για τον άντρα μου μιλούσα, by the way).Για το nohpepar έχεις δίκιο.Tώρα το κόβει και είναι λίγο ζόρικα!

----------


## PETRAN

> Ωστόσο, τα cympalta και το Nophepar αναφέρονται στο δικό μου ποστ.(Για τον άντρα μου μιλούσα, by the way).Για το nohpepar έχεις δίκιο.Tώρα το κόβει και είναι λίγο ζόρικα!



Όχι, απλά μπέρδεψα αυτό που έπαιρνε ο άντρας σου με το rivotril (αυτό ήθελα να γράψω) της Φένιας (ίδια κατηγορία-βενζοδιαζεπίνες). To διόρθωσα τώρα οκ!

----------


## Σουέλ

Μας μπέρδεψαν τα πολλά φάρμακα!Συμφωνώ με όσα προτείνεις στη Φενια,(εξ ίδιας πείρας- μαστερ στα φάρμακα εχω γινει), οπωσδήποτε cymbalta και γνωσιακή, γιατί ξεβράκωτοι στ'αγγούρια δεν πάμε :)

----------


## PETRAN

> Μας μπέρδεψαν τα πολλά φάρμακα!Συμφωνώ με όσα προτείνεις στη Φενια,(εξ ίδιας πείρας- μαστερ στα φάρμακα εχω γινει), οπωσδήποτε cymbalta και γνωσιακή, γιατί ξεβράκωτοι στ'αγγούρια δεν πάμε :)




Πω, μας μπέρδεψαν οι ουσίες χαχα. Ετσι είναι Σουελ! :)

----------


## Φένια

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον σας!!!
Ξεκίνησα χθες βράδυ να παίρνω το τρίτο cymbalta 30mg.
Ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά και να ξανανοιώσω άνθρωπος!

----------


## PETRAN

> Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον σας!!!
> Ξεκίνησα χθες βράδυ να παίρνω το τρίτο cymbalta 30mg.
> Ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά και να ξανανοιώσω άνθρωπος!



Ψάξε και για ψυχοθεραπεία όμως για πιο ουσιαστικά αποτελέσματα :)

----------


## ioannaocd

εγω οταν επαιρνα cymbalta δεν ειδα τιποτα ιδαιτερο.... μονο το σεξ ηταν τελειο
αλλα σαν αντικαταθλιπτικο το seroxat me βοηθησε πολυ

----------


## mary84

καλησπερα απο οτι φαινεται εχει νοσοφοβια και ψυχοσωματικα .μετα απο 8 μηνεσ απο απειρεσ εξετασεισ και αμετρητουσ γιατρουσ λογω των συμπτωματων μου (μουδιασματα ,μυρμηγκιασματα,αδυναμια,κ λ)και αφου εκανα και μαγνητικη για να αποκλεισω την σκληρυνση ,καθωσ η φοβια μου ειναι αυτη ,ο ψυχιατροσ μου εδωσε cymbalta 60mg.με το που το πηρα και χωρισ να διαβασω παρενεργιεσ με επιασε απιστευτο αγχος,ζαλη,τρελο χασμουρητο,αγωνια,τα μουδιασματα εγιναν χειροτερα.πηρα τον γιατρο και μου ειπε να παρω των 30mg.φοβαμαι να το παρω.μετα απο ποσεσ μερεσ φευγουν οι παρενεργιεσ????/

----------


## redwood

Καλημερα κι απο μενα... Εγω επερνα το συμπαλτα για ενα χρονο. Με ειχε βοηθησει αρκετα και εχασα και πολυ βαρος γιατι μου εφερνε τετοια αναγουλα που δεν πορουσα να φαω τιποτα. Και γι αυτο το λογο ενω δεν ειχα τιποτα ξεκινησα να τα παρω για να χασω παλι κιλα και με το που πηρα το πρωτο χαπι μου σκαει μια ιδεοληψια οτι θα αυτοκτονησω και τρελαθηκα.... γι αυτο πηγα και σε ψυχιατρο πρωτη φορα οπως ελεγα στο δικο μου ποστ. Επαθα τετοιο φοβο που δεν ηθελα να ξαναπαρω ποτε κανενα χαπι. Αλλα αναγκαστικα πηρα το σεροξατ γιατι ο γοατρος ειπε οτι ειναι το μονο αποτελεσματικο στον ΙΔΨ

----------


## LARY

mary εχω ακριβως αυτα που περιγραφεις εδω και 10 χρονια .Εχω ''ψυχοσωματικα'' οπως τα λενε οι παλιοι ,εχω κανει αμετρητες εξετασεις -μαγνητικες,υπερηχους παντου που ολα εχουν βγει καθαρα.Μεσα σ'αυτα τα 10 χρονια εχω παρει μπολικα φαρμακα.Μπορω να σου πω οτι το cymbalta ηταν αυτο που με βοηθησε περισσοτερο.Απο παρενεργειες δεν μπορω να πω οτι ειχα κατι απο αυτα που περιγραφεις -τον πρωτο μηνα που τα επαιρνα ηταν συνεχως ανακατεμενο το στομαχι μου-μετα περασαν ολα.Εχε υποψη σου οτι καποια στιγμη εφτασα να παιρνω 90 mg-εγω νομιζω οτι αυτα που περιγραφεις δεν ειναι απο το φαρμακο,αλλα συμπτωματα του προβληματος σου.Κανε λιγο υπομονη-θα σε πιασουν!!!

----------


## philosopher

εμενα μου το εγραψαν σημερα για ενδεχομενη ινομυαλγια...θελουν να δουν πως θα αντιδρασω σ αυτο γιατι εχω επιμονη ραχιαλγια..βεβαια ισως με βοηθησει στην ιδψ που εχω(αυτο δεν το ειπα στο γιατρο)...κι αν μου κοψει την ορεξη και χασω κανενα κιλο δεν με χαλαει κιολας

----------


## elis

Καλο φαρμακο να το παρεισ

----------


## jim7

Άμα είναι καλό πάρτο εσυ

----------


## elis

Το πηρα εγω κ νομιζα οτι ειμαι λυκοσ αλλα εφυγε η καταθλιψη κι ετσι το σταματησα

----------


## Macgyver

> Μήπως δημιουργεί τίποτα κακό και το αποσύρουν σιγά σιγά??? Σκέφτομαι διάφορα......


Ειναι ισχυρο αντιχολενεργιικο, δλδ κανει τρομερη δυσκοιλιοτητα ( αν σε πιασει ) και επισχεση ουρων , αφου μοπυπε ο γιατρος μου οτι το διναν σε ηλικιωμενους για να μην κατουριουνται πανω τους , και σεμενα εκανε αυτα τα συμπτωματα , ουτε αντικαταθλιψη εκανε ...... δεν μου ανοιξε καθολου την ορεξη το συμπαλτα , το ρεμερον την ανοιγει σε πολυ κοσμο .....ιncluding me .........

----------


## Mdrs

καλησπέρα στην ομαδα!
μου εγραψε ο γιατρος μου το cympalta γιατι η σεξουαλικη μου διαθεση χαθηκε εντελως εδω και 1 χρονο. 
ο γιατρος μου ειπε ότι σωματοποιησα το στρες που περασα από τον θανατο των γονειων μου.το περνω εδώ και 1,5 εβδομαδεσ περιπου.η αληθεια είναι ότι νιωθω λεσ και εχω κατεβασει τον γενικο του στρεςς και δεν τρεχει μια σε ότι και να συμβει!

στο σεξουαλικο θεμα δεν εχω δει ακομα καποια βελτιωση..ειχε κανενας κανενα παρομοιο περιστατικο???

----------


## basiliki

παιρνω cymbata 8 συνεχομενα χρονια 60mg ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενη.δεν εχω καμια παρενεργεια.

----------


## Niels

Είναι σημαντικό να γράφουμε και τις θετικές εμπειρίες από τα φάρμακα.

----------


## Renou

Καλησπέρα! Η μητέρα μου εδώ και ένα χρόνο έχει κατάθλιψη και ίλιγγο/ αστάθεια. Μετά από ωριλα., νευρολόγο, πήγαμε σε ψυχίατρο.Εδωσε ένα μήνα escitalopram χωρίς κανένα αποτέλεσμα και τώρα δίνει το cymbalta.30mg κάθε μέρα εδώ και δύο εβδομάδες.Δεν έχει καμμία βελτίωση Αντίθετα δεν έχει διάθεση να κάνει οτιδήποτε ., και έχει ένα μόνιμο ψυχοπλακωμα.Ειναι λάθος το χάπι η χρειάζεται καιρό? και πόσο ? Δεν θα έπρεπε να ανέβει λίγο ψυχολογικά μετά από δύο εβδομάδες που το παίρνει??

----------


## Niels

Την εσιταλοπραμη την έχω πάρει και ξέρω ότι αργεί να σε πιάσει. Εγώ αρχικά έπαιρνα 10mg και στο δίμηνο δεν ήμουν ικανοποιημένος με τη βελτίωση και το είχαμε πάει στα 20mg. Cymbalta δεν έχω πάρει αλλά γενικά όλα τα αντικαταθλιπτικά χρειάζονται 6 με 8 εβδομάδες για να δράσουν. Υπομονή θα έλεγα.

----------


## ARTEMIS

Εγώ παίρνω εδώ κ δύο χρόνια 60 mg αλλά δεν με καλύπτει πια. Εδώ κ 20 μέρες το έκανα 90 με οδηγία του γιατρού. Λίγο καλύτερα είμαι όχι εντελώς όμως. Καμιά ανάλογη εμπειρία?

----------


## Niels

Με τα περισσότερα το ίδιο συμβαίνει. Μου έχει συμβεί με το remeron, το lyrica, το ακούω κι από άλλους για διάφορα αντικαταθλιπτικά. Το έχω συζητήσει και με τον γιατρό μου. Μου είπε ότι δεν υπάρχουν μελέτες/έρευνες για μακροχρόνια χρήση αντικαταθλιπτικών για να ξέρουν αν δημιουργειται ανοχή αλλά εμείς που τα παίρνουμε το ξέρουμε από πρώτο χέρι. Βασικά δεν πρέπει να εξαρτωμαστε μόνο από το φάρμακο. Χρειάζεται να βοηθήσουμε τον εαυτό μας με πολλούς τρόπους

----------


## Olia

Καλημέρα! Και εγώ είμαι καινούργια στο cymbalta και έχω αγχωθεί λίγο. Είναι η 5η μέρα που το παιρνω. Δνε έχω δει καμία διαφορά στην διάθεση πέρα από άγχος ταχυπαλμια... Ο Ψυχίατρος μου μου είπε ότι ειναι φυσιολογικα όλα αυτά και θα περάσουν... Πιστεύω ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά! Ο Ψυχίατρος είναι πολύ αισιόδοξος με αυτό το χάπι... Ελπίζω να είναι καλά για όλους μας!

----------


## Olia

Απλα είμαι 29 χρόνων και έχω στενοχωρηθει που έφτασα σε αυτό το σημείο τόσο μικρή ... Αλλά δυστυχώς έχω ζήσει πολλά και μάλλον βγηκαν...

----------


## Niels

> Απλα είμαι 29 χρόνων και έχω στενοχωρηθει που έφτασα σε αυτό το σημείο τόσο μικρή ... Αλλά δυστυχώς έχω ζήσει πολλά και μάλλον βγηκαν...


Δεν είναι θέμα ηλικίας, εγώ είχα πάθει κατάθλιψη μικρότερος. Απλά αν θες τη γνώμη μου, μη βασιζεσαι μόνο στο φάρμακο, αν έχεις την οικονομική δυνατότητα για ψυχοθεραπεία δοκίμασε την, ανάλογα βέβαια και τους λόγους που αισθάνεσαι άσχημα

----------


## Olia

> Δεν είναι θέμα ηλικίας, εγώ είχα πάθει κατάθλιψη μικρότερος. Απλά αν θες τη γνώμη μου, μη βασιζεσαι μόνο στο φάρμακο, αν έχεις την οικονομική δυνατότητα για ψυχοθεραπεία δοκίμασε την, ανάλογα βέβαια και τους λόγους που αισθάνεσαι άσχημα


Σε ευχαριστω πολύ για τη απάντηση! Θα ξεκινήσω παράλληλα και ψυχοθεραπεία. Απλά με έχει αφήσει μια εβδομάδα να συνηθίσω και το φάρμακο γιατί πλέον χρειαζόταν. Ξεχνουσα να φάω και δεν μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ. Έχω γενικευμενη αγχωδη διαταραχη και κατάθλιψη. Βέβαια φοβάμαι γιατί στο ίντερνετ λέει πολλά αρνητικά για το cymbalta και έχω τρομάξει αρκετά. Αλλά ο γιατρός πιστεύει ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά! Μέσα μου τον πιστεύω και εγώ αλλά ακόμα δεν βγαίνει προς τα έξω

----------


## Niels

> Σε ευχαριστω πολύ για τη απάντηση! Θα ξεκινήσω παράλληλα και ψυχοθεραπεία. Απλά με έχει αφήσει μια εβδομάδα να συνηθίσω και το φάρμακο γιατί πλέον χρειαζόταν. Ξεχνουσα να φάω και δεν μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ. Έχω γενικευμενη αγχωδη διαταραχη και κατάθλιψη. Βέβαια φοβάμαι γιατί στο ίντερνετ λέει πολλά αρνητικά για το cymbalta και έχω τρομάξει αρκετά. Αλλά ο γιατρός πιστεύει ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά! Μέσα μου τον πιστεύω και εγώ αλλά ακόμα δεν βγαίνει προς τα έξω


Βασικά όλα τα φάρμακα έχουν παρενέργειες, κάποιες δε εξ αυτών σοβαρές απλά συνήθως είναι σπάνιες ή περνούν μετά από κάποιο διάστημα. Και το φύλλο οδηγιών του ντεπον να δεις θα πάθεις. Επίσης να σκέφτεσαι το εξής: οι συνέπειες της κατάθλιψης και της ΓΑΔ για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα δεν συγκρίνονται με τις παρενεργειες των αντικαταθλιπτικών, δηλαδή οι πρώτες είναι πολύ πιο σοβαρές.

----------


## kiklopas

> Σε ευχαριστω πολύ για τη απάντηση! Θα ξεκινήσω παράλληλα και ψυχοθεραπεία. Απλά με έχει αφήσει μια εβδομάδα να συνηθίσω και το φάρμακο γιατί πλέον χρειαζόταν. Ξεχνουσα να φάω και δεν μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ. Έχω γενικευμενη αγχωδη διαταραχη και κατάθλιψη. Βέβαια φοβάμαι γιατί στο ίντερνετ λέει πολλά αρνητικά για το cymbalta και έχω τρομάξει αρκετά. Αλλά ο γιατρός πιστεύει ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά! Μέσα μου τον πιστεύω και εγώ αλλά ακόμα δεν βγαίνει προς τα έξω


Το Cymbalta είναι βαρύ φάρμακο και με πολύ δύσκολα στερητικά. Γιατί δε δοκιμάζεις πρώτα κάτι πιο ελαφρύ όπως κάποιο SSRI; Μπορείς να το ζητήσεις να σε μεταφέρει σε κάτι πιο ελαφρύ.

----------


## Μπελλουκο

Ιδεοληψία ότι αν πιω θ κάνω κακό σε κάποιον η θ πω πράγματα που δεν θέλω ,κάποιος ν βοηθήσει ν βγάλω αυτή την σκέψη;

----------


## Μπελλουκο

Ιδεοληψία ότι άμα μεθύσω θα κάνω κακό σε κάποιον η θ πω πράγματα που δεν θέλω και δεν θ θυμάμαι ότι τ είπα,κάποιος άλλος με αυτή την ιδεοληψία;

----------


## Niels

Για τις ιδεοληψίες συνιστάται ψυχοθεραπεία ή αγωγή εφόσον ταλαιπωρούν πολύ το άτομο. Είναι τόσο σοβαρό για σένα; Γενικά πίνεις; Γιατί να μεθύσεις έτσι κι αλλιώς; Εγώ δεν έχω μεθύσει ποτέ.

----------


## Dimi0008

> Απλα είμαι 29 χρόνων και έχω στενοχωρηθει που έφτασα σε αυτό το σημείο τόσο μικρή ... Αλλά δυστυχώς έχω ζήσει πολλά και μάλλον βγηκαν...


Κι εγώ 29 χρονών είμαι κι ακόμα προσπαθώ να λύσω αντίστοιχα θέματα που πρωτοεμφανίστηκαν χωρίς διακοπή σχεδόν από την εφηβεία. Το σημαντικό είναι να προσπαθείς με τους ειδικούς είτε μέσω φαρμάκων είτε μέσω ψυχοθεραπείας. Ιδανικά και με τα δύο. Για τα φάρμακα συζήτα με τον γιατρό σου και δώσε χρόνο γιατί όντως θέλουν χρόνο αυτά τα φάρμακα για να δράσουν. Αν δε σου κάνει όμως κάποιο ή έχεις πολλές παρενέργειες, μπορεί να βρεθεί κάποιο άλλο στη θέση του. Σε κάθε περίπτωση χρησιμοποίησε κάθε ευκαιρία για να νιώθεις και να περνάς καλά! :)

----------

